# Tires?



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Happy new year
What tires are you riding?
I have Vredestein Fortezza SL.( light, confortable and smooth)
And you?
Cheers


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Michelin Megamiums for the winter. Michelin Pro Race II for summer.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you try other tires?
Hutchinson Carbon Comp? I used to ride them before the vredestein.
Thanks


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

I ride Continental GP 3000 in front and GP 4000 in the rear size 700X23.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Crazy Attacker said:


> Did you try other tires?
> Hutchinson Carbon Comp? I used to ride them before the vredestein.
> Thanks


Yep! I've tried a bunch of tires. I honestly don't remember if I ever used Hitchinsons or not. My faves are Michelin & Conti's.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

I tried the Pro Race but not the Pro race II, I wasn't impressed.
Do you feel a difference between the pro race and the pro race II.
I ask because I love my vredestein but after 1600 kms the rear tire is dead 
But for 1600 kms you have a great feeling


----------

